# Who Wears Short Shorts?



## CandyApple (Jun 14, 2007)

What do you think of short shorts. Do you wear them?

I personally love them!


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 14, 2007)

remember!

if you dare wear short shorts, nair for short shorts!!! or at least see a good waxer! hahaha

couldn't resist.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 14, 2007)

I have them in black, khaki, and white! lol.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 14, 2007)

nope, thunder thighs, lol


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 14, 2007)

If you have the body for it, then hell yeah go for it! Otherwise...


----------



## Karren (Jun 14, 2007)

Don't wear them at all.....

Karren


----------



## SimplyElegant (Jun 14, 2007)

I wear them when it's really hot.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif nope, thunder thighs, lol Same. haha


----------



## Ashley (Jun 14, 2007)

Short shorts are cute, but I don't have the body for them.


----------



## LilDee (Jun 14, 2007)

I wear short shorts





i got some really cute navy ones with white pinstripes recently..


----------



## Saje (Jun 14, 2007)

I love short shorts! I actually have booty shorts too. hahaha. Only for around the house or over the bikini ok?

Oh I dont Nair or wax or shave my legs though... since there really isnt anything there :


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 14, 2007)

i used to wear them, but then daughter happened, dont think anyone wants to see my stretch marks lol


----------



## lissalove (Jun 14, 2007)

They are cute. I would love to wear them.. don't have the body for em though. =(


----------



## MindySue (Jun 14, 2007)

yep. love shorts


----------



## luxotika (Jun 14, 2007)

I think shorts are too masculine looking, IMO.

I think they can be TOO short also. I saw a girl in the mall and if I would have looked hard enough, I would have been able to see labia........ICKY!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 14, 2007)

I like them but I don't think they're flattering on everyone. Man I need to start working out NOW for next summer, LOL


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 14, 2007)

I like them but I agree, they are flattering on some women. Unfortunately, they aren't on me.


----------



## monniej (Jun 14, 2007)

been there, done that! i grew up in the 70s! lmao~


----------



## bluebird26 (Jun 14, 2007)

shorts yes, short shorts nah


----------



## katnahat (Jun 14, 2007)

Yes I wear them. I have black and tan in that middle picture's style. I also have a couple of last season's plaids from Old Navy.

I love shorts. In the summer I almost only wear shorts.


----------



## MissOli (Jun 14, 2007)

of course..loving them..really nice ones in the stores at the moment


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 14, 2007)

I do like them. I wear dressier short shorts with a blazer or loose fitting top. Being from Tennessee I'm guilty of having the super super short denim frayed micro shorts from hollister, I usually wear those with a preppy cardigan. I also wear colored shorts with cardigans usually:


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 14, 2007)

Not since I graduated from high school.


----------



## babyangel (Jun 14, 2007)

Not in pubic. I prefer short sexy skirts.



Babyangel


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 14, 2007)

I love em' but I can't wear em. So....that makes me hate anyone who can wear them....lol.


----------



## CandyApple (Jun 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do like them. I wear dressier short shorts with a blazer or loose fitting top. Being from Tennessee I'm guilty of having the super super short denim frayed micro shorts from hollister, I usually wear those with a preppy cardigan. I also wear colored shorts with cardigans usually:
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/167/4...b4b39127_o.jpg

http://www.handbag.com/graphics/libr...mpsonshort.jpg

http://www.stylebakery.com/celebstyle/image002.jpg

http://www.stylebakery.com/celebstyle/image003.jpg

I agree. I love the "look".


----------



## Bexy (Jun 14, 2007)

I prefer longer shorts, I am a mommy and I would not want to embarrass my kids. lol

I wear longer bermuda shorts. As a matter of fact today when I dropped the boys off at prek one of the other mothers had on a pair of super tight super short shorts and all of the other mothers were talking about her. I would not want to be that mom.


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 14, 2007)

No.I used to have very skinny legs that I got teased about in middle school,and I remain deeply,internally scarred....no,actually, my legs are really just too white, the color of grunions. No one wants to see these things running down the beach!


----------



## Nox (Jun 14, 2007)

Do hot pants count?... *slowly raising a finger*

I don't wear shorts in public though. I'm strictly a skirt or long pant type of gal.


----------



## ivette (Jun 15, 2007)

no-

i wouldn't feel comfortable in them


----------



## mariefrancesca (Jun 20, 2007)

i love short shorts!!


----------

